# 622 arrived quicker than expected



## ebman (May 12, 2004)

I ordered my 622 on Monday, March 27 and got an install date of April 19 so I would see the receiver right before that. My wife called me at work to tell me a box arrived from Dish. I figured it was the empty box to send back a receiver I am trading but it wasn't. It was the 622. It arrived on Monday, Apr 3rd. I guess I will try to call today and see if there is anything available any sooner. I am certainly not complaining after seeing people not get theirs before their install date, but it is tough looking at the brand new toy and not be able to play with it. I hope the luck is changing for everyone.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

ebman said:


> I ordered my 622 on Monday, March 27 and got an install date of April 19 so I would see the receiver right before that. My wife called me at work to tell me a box arrived from Dish. I figured it was the empty box to send back a receiver I am trading but it wasn't. It was the 622. It arrived on Monday, Apr 3rd. I guess I will try to call today and see if there is anything available any sooner. I am certainly not complaining after seeing people not get theirs before their install date, but it is tough looking at the brand new toy and not be able to play with it. I hope the luck is changing for everyone.


Why can't we plug it in before the "install"?


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

I already had the Dish 1000 so when my ViP 211 arrived I just plugged it in myself and activated it over the phone. I am going to do the same when my 622 comes and cancel the appointment.


----------



## ebman (May 12, 2004)

I wish I had the dish 1000 already, but I don't. Not only will the HD be exciting but my family has become DVR dependent. My 721 is always recording something. Another DVR will be a blessing.


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

how can you tell the difference in the different model dishes?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Dish 300, Dish 500, Dish 1000 or SuperDish will be painted on the reflector of the dish.


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

Received my 622 today for a Saturday install. I currently have an 811 and can see sats 119, 110 and 61.5. Would it do me any good to swap it out myself and go ahead and activate it?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

if they'll let you, everything should work. but many have had issues with activation as they are not suppose to activate until the service ticket is closed. such headaches for such simplicity


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, I ordered my 622 on April 1 and it arrived today. I don't have to worry about calling for an earlier install date or activation. My wife says "no way" until she gets all of her stuff burned to DVDs from the 921.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I also ordered mine on the 1st and I am expecting it today. I will see if it is at home when I get there.


----------



## trocar1970 (Jan 7, 2006)

socceteer said:


> I also ordered mine on the 1st and I am expecting it today. I will see if it is at home when I get there.


I orderd mine on the 1st. Today I went around to the side of my house and noticed two Dish boxes. An empty box and the 622. No note on the door telling me something had been delivered, they could have been there for days, if I hadn't happened to that side of the house.:nono2:


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Well, I'm the opposite. According to tracking information provided by Dish, my receiver is scheduled to arrive the same day as my install! This won't work very well...

Of course, the tracking number might be for the empty box, because it shows only a 2 pound weight for the box.


----------



## kernekc (Dec 25, 2004)

GeeWhiz1 said:


> Well, I ordered my 622 on April 1 and it arrived today. I don't have to worry about calling for an earlier install date or activation. My wife says "no way" until she gets all of her stuff burned to DVDs from the 921.


I also ordered my ViP622 on April 1st and it arrived yesterday. Originally my install was 4/28, but I called back on 4/3 and asked for an earlier date. I got 4/15 and I'm sticking to it! 

Still no sign of the empty box ....


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

WOOO HOOOO

I got home yesterday and the receiver was there, I thought it was the return box, but it was not. I also thought that I had to sign for it. and I did not. 

I opened the box to see what it looked like and what the connections were. They send you allot of cables but I was disappointed that they do not provide you with a HDMI cable or at least a DVI to HDMI conversion, specially since the 921's only had a DVI connection. and many of us had bought a DVI to HDMI cable.

Oh well I guess I am going to have to take another trip to Bestbuy.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

This has been a good experience so far...I still have to wait for the installer on Tuesday but. I was so exited to order that I was going to call on March 31st at midnight, so I could be at the top of the queue. 

I was not able to do so, and I waited until Saturday around 9:00 AM, I figured that I was low on the priority list, so the fact that I got my receiver already and it will be installed on Tuesday is totally unexpected. I thought I would have to wait a month or so.


----------



## SThacker (May 24, 2005)

GeeWhiz1 said:


> Well, I ordered my 622 on April 1 and it arrived today. I don't have to worry about calling for an earlier install date or activation. My wife says "no way" until she gets all of her stuff burned to DVDs from the 921.


How are you going to burn it to a DVD?


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

SThacker said:


> How are you going to burn it to a DVD?


We have the S video and audio outs connected to the DVD burner. Simply set the 921 to SD mode and it plays through the DVD. It works like a charm.

Obviously, you can't burn HD. But my wife has been collecting a bunch of stuff off of DIY for the past few months. That's only SD stuff anyway. :sure:


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

SThacker said:


> How are you going to burn it to a DVD?


I have a DVD burner and I connected the composite out cables to the input on the burner. The trick is to switch your 921 receiver to SD. unless you have and HD burner. You hit play on your DVR 921 and Record on your burner.


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

My 622 arrived yesterday. I connected it myself and called E* to activate it. So far things are working well. I already have the Disk 1000 and the required swicthes so I don't need a technician to come over my house.



socceteer said:


> This has been a good experience so far...I still have to wait for the installer on Tuesday but. I was so exited to order that I was going to call on March 31st at midnight, so I could be at the top of the queue.
> 
> I was not able to do so, and I waited until Saturday around 9:00 AM, I figured that I was low on the priority list, so the fact that I got my receiver already and it will be installed on Tuesday is totally unexpected. I thought I would have to wait a month or so.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Well, it looks like I'm not going to be very lucky. Based on UPS tracking, my box won't get here until Tuesday and my install is scheduled Tuesday morning. What a pain... I'm not planning on cancelling though. The technician is supposed to call before he comes and I'll just tell him then and try to re-schedule without going through Dish directly.


----------

